# are they red rubin??



## coolkillerbee (Mar 7, 2015)

HI, I brought few "red rubin" fry from a private breeder few months before, however, the "male" growth into yellow now, so i just wondering are they real red rubin? or they are other cichlids instead of red rubin? what are they looks like to u? :-?

the first two pic are "male"
the last pic is female
thanksssss


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The last photo looks Aulonocara. The second to last looks Labidochromis, an mbuna. Looks like a sp. 'Hongi' female, but since you purchased as an Aulonocara who knows what it could be made up with? I'd get these fish photos back to the breeder for a full refund and discontinue further involvement.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This "private breeder" is obviously an idiot or doesn't care. Or they severely confused you. The "male" seems like a Mbuna called Labidochromis "Hongi"... sometimes they have been sold as a "Red Top Kimpuma". The fish in the last pic is an Aulonocara which might be a Red line bred type. So maybe both had "Red" in the name, and the seller was very confused.

Ignorance is one thing, everyone can always learn with experience. But it always annoys me when people make stuff up or claim that fish are close enough it doesn't make any difference. They might say "why does it matter, they are all African cichlids?"


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with the others that the first 2 pics of the "male" are photos of an mbuna (likely Lab. "Hongi", as mentioned) - NOT peacocks (Aulonocara). Did you by any chance post the wrong pics? Because for a "breeder" to be that far off on the ID of the fish they are working with is criminal, so hopefully there's another explanation. If they truly sold this fish as a red rubin peacock, they need to be avoided at all costs...


----------



## aforce (Feb 17, 2015)

The female ruby reds i have at that size (im using the fork in the last pic for size reference ) have the same shape to their heads as the fish in the last pic u posted.. they typically have a an orange/red strip on their dorsal as well.. i have also noticed that female ruby reds of that size have metalic blue flecks along their flanks that they eventually grow out of which is not typical of the other juvenile female peacocks i keep.. 
as mentioned already the "male" is not a peacock but could have been housed with peacocks as fry and accidentially sold to u as such but that is a glass is half full type stretch and u have most likely purchased the fish from an unscrupulous dealer


----------



## coolkillerbee (Mar 7, 2015)

thanks for all of ur helping!!! but i could not find the private seller anymore!! anyway, at least i know who they are and they seen to be happy in my tank now,  so i would grow them up or find the other hongi partner for them. thanksss


----------

